# Sub needed in O'Fallon, St. Clair, IL



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Looking for a hardworking and dependable sub in O'Fallon, St. Clair, IL area. Must have insurance and least an 8' blade. 2 years experience. Commercial lot. Some sidewalk shoveling involved. Pay based on equipment and experience. Contact me if interested.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Still looking for a good sub.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Still looking for a good sub.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Still looking for a good sub. Shoveling not required. Contact me if interested. Thanks


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Still looking, skidsteer will do as well. Contact me if interested. Thanks


----------

